# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Silq, intuitive programming language for quantum computers, ETH Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

silq.ethz.ch

youtube.com/channel/UCYPM4wGLfIKWg7wU4BNyq2w

github.com/eth-sri/silq

----------


## Airicist

Article "Silq is a new high-level programming language for quantum computers"

by Frederic Lardinois
June 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Silq: abstract

Jun 16, 2020




> Silq is a new high-level programming language for quantum computing with a strong static type system, developed at ETH Zürich.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Silq: The first intuitive programming language for quantum computers"

by Luke Dormehl
June 20, 2020

----------

